# World record for most favorites?



## DragonTalon (Sep 21, 2012)

So I was randomly clicking on people who favorited my recent submission and came across a page that looked odd.

It was empty except for the favorites and watched artists section.  No bio, no journals, no submissions, and they didn't leave any comments.  But they GOT over 1000 comments.  That seemed weird so so I dug around and discovered...

They had THIRTY THOUSAND submissions favorited!  Holy cow.  

So it got me thinking... is this a record, or are there people with even more?  Has an admin ever run a query to find out, and if so, can you tell us what the biggest collection is?

Anyone come across, or have more than this?  I can't imagine clicking that many times!


----------



## kayfox (Sep 21, 2012)

I seem to have 5170 favorites, but from what I can tell thats not something it tell you in the statistics section, it tells you how many favorites you have gotten.


----------



## DragonTalon (Sep 21, 2012)

No, you have to get to the last page of your favorites and multiply pages by how many submissions are displayed by page.   Not something you can just glance at and see.  

I have 349 things favorited.  Got a ways to go before I can make a run for the top...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 22, 2012)

I have over 12k favourites, and I'm fairly picky on what I favourite. So 30k is a fucking lot, but it's not an unimaginable number. If I favourited everything rather than selective as I have been, I'd probably have 30k or more as well.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 22, 2012)

heh I only have 66 things favorited. I almost always add gift/commissioned pictures I have received. The rest are the few things I really liked.


----------



## DragonTalon (Sep 22, 2012)

I do the same.  I use my Favorites list like another gallery.  I'd fave a lot more if I could separate my commissions and gift art from general furry stuff I like.

I'm hoping the new programmer(s) can add in gallery and favorite sub-folders.  I know they were mentioned in the past as "coming soon" so hopefully that will be true now.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 22, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> I do the same.  I use my Favorites list like another gallery.  I'd fave a lot more if I could separate my commissions and gift art from general furry stuff I like.
> 
> I'm hoping the new programmer(s) can add in gallery and favorite sub-folders.  I know they were mentioned in the past as "coming soon" so hopefully that will be true now.



Yes. Soon(tm).

MWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 11,494 favorites, having favorited artists such as Aggrobadger and Rexequinox, both heavy on their uploading. I am selective on my favoriting but usually only from artist to artist. Most artists I watch get most of their submissions favorited by me. Still, this is almost 12,000 favorites. Impressive, I think.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

Having that high a number of favorites means just about as much as having a fuckton of friends on facebook.

Not really much of an achievement, in my opinion.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2012)

But are all of them really his FAVOURITES?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 22, 2012)

And what portion of them are lingering broken links....


----------



## DragonTalon (Sep 23, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> And what portion of them are lingering broken links....



Oooh. New nightmare material.  Cleaning out dead links from 30,000 favorites.  I think I'd rather shoot myself.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 23, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Having that high a number of favorites means just about as much as having a fuckton of friends on facebook.
> 
> Not really much of an achievement, in my opinion.



But you need to consider how I've only been favoriting for the past 3 years and most of that was added in the last year. Regarding facebook, you need to get people to add you. You don't just go adding random people (at least I hope not) the individual should at least know you a little, or find some reason to add you. There is admittedly not much effort required but there is effort there.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 23, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> And what portion of them are lingering broken links....



Not much, really. I cleaned most of them out a while ago. There may be a few, but it's relatively easy to tell because they'll be the thumbnails that don't load. The most irritating thing is going back to page one after deleting a broken link.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Yes. *Soon(tm)*.
> 
> MWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-



Is this a reference to battlefield bad company 3?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this a reference to battlefield bad company 3?



I was thinking more along the lines of Blizzard/Valvetime.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this a reference to battlefield bad company 3?



Soon(tm) predates the Battlefield series.

I first encountered it with Jumpgate: The Reconstruction Initiative, whenever we bugged the one coder for when the next patch/specific feature would come out.

And Jumpgate was a commercial product, too xD


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 23, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Yes. Soon(tm).
> 
> MWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-


The first instance of an admin breaking the masquerade?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 23, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> The first instance of an admin breaking the masquerade?



Or me being silly.

Nah. I'd *never* be silly.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 24, 2012)

I only have 53 things fav'd, probably because i'm still age locked. :>


----------



## DragonTalon (Sep 24, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I only have 53 things fav'd, probably because i'm still age locked. :>



53, eh?  You probably faved all the non-mature images on FA.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 24, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> 53, eh?  You probably faved all the non-mature images on FA.




Sarcasm at its finest...


----------

